# **** you, Sarver



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NO playoffs.












:yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:2ti:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you're lucky Steve Nash will come back next year and Sarver will be able to keep people in the seats hoping for the 8th seed next year. I don't think Sarver can afford to own a rebuilding team though, so no matter what he's going to make a Commitment to Mediocrity next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meh. Nash won't come back if they don't make major moves so they'll have to try something to keep him or they're SOL. So, we'll probably suck no matter what regardless if he likes it or not.


Unless they can somehow do something good for once unlike last couple yrs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats Diss! :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If the suns get a top 2 pick this lottery, the rebuild is greatly accelerated. it's not like he's averse to spending money on the team, he's just not good at owning the team. He screwed the suns out of possibly 3 championships.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not to mention all the young talent.


----------

